# New to me Ht 131 pole saw



## minnowhooker (Sep 3, 2019)

The pole saw runs and cuts good but after looking at diagram the rubber o rings at each end are missing what is there function.... keep dirt out? Do you think somebody had shaft apart and what should I be checking for wear.
Thanks


----------

